# Push Mower



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

I need to grab a little better push mower. A reel mower isn't in the cards right now so a push will have to do. I've looked at Toros and Honda's and each of them have mixed reviews. Does anyone have good luck with either/or?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You can't go wrong with a Honda. Top quality there. I have a Honda motor on my Husqvarna push and it's nearly 7 years old and always starts first or second pull. As far as the Toro's I have a snowblower with the Personal Pace system on it and it's awesome. It automatically adjusts to your walking speed.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/walk-behind-mowers/22-personal-pace-20332


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a Honda HRX and I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks I was actually looking at the hrx or the super recycler I guess both could probably do a better job than the current. How well does the HRX mulch, I'm not to concerned on my centipede but I have fescue in the back that I will cut on the highest setting it will go


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@firefighter11 there is a McLain reel that looks brand new on Craig's list for $400 in Cary. If you are considering a reel mower that is https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/d/virtuallly-new-mclane-reel/6566042968.html


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The HRX is great at mulching, it has two blades to make it mulch even better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2018)

Cory said:


> @firefighter11 there is a McLain reel that looks brand new on Craig's list for $400 in Cary. If you are considering a reel mower that is https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/d/virtuallly-new-mclane-reel/6566042968.html


That's an awesome deal I wish I could grab it but I need something for cutting fescue to.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I like Honda's as my top choice. Not that the Toro's and such are bad. If you have a little patience you can find used Honda's around a few years old for half the price or less of a new one too. Honda's have cheap replacement OEM parts that are readily available online or from local dealers so it's easy to keep them going if something does break. They are hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

+1 on Honda. I used a HRZ for well over 10 years (maybe even closer to 15) and it always started on the first pull and made a great cut.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a Honda HRX and when it is time for a replacement I will look at the Snapper Ninjas or the Massport. Nothing against the Honda, I just think there are better options available in the same price range.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> You can't go wrong with a Honda. Top quality there. I have a Honda motor on my Husqvarna push and it's nearly 7 years old and always starts first or second pull.
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/walk-behind-mowers/22-personal-pace-20332


I've got a 22" Husqvarna (power assist) with Honda motor. Going on 4 seasons with it and has been rock solid. Pulled it out storage and fired up on 1st pull as usual.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a Honda as well and have been very happy with it. Like mentioned above, it will start first pull every time. Double blade does wonders when mulching. Just be sure to keep your blades sharp.


----------

